# Motobecane Century Pro



## jammer6080 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any feedback on this bike? Has great components, excellent reviews on roadbikereview, and has a great price. I know fit is always very important Assuming the fit is correct, and assembling the bike is not a problem, would you recommend this bike?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

This kinda question comes up reasonably often. Motobecane is a "sticker brand," so when you compare the price, compare it to other e-discount imported framesets to decide on prices, etc.

Check out the specific motobecane / mercier forum for more info on this type of bike, and their main vendor in the US.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

jammer6080 said:


> ... would you recommend this bike?


No I would not.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a Bike Direct bike and have had no problems with it and it is a great bike...even the shop where I take it was impressed for the price. There will always be naysayers (who just dont have anything better to do) because you arent purchasing it from a local bike shop, but if the geometry jives with what you need, I wouldnt hesitate to purchase one. Good luck and let us know if you get one!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> No I would not.


Care to eloborate? While it does answer the OP's question, it certainly does not help.

To answer your question, It certainly looks good to me. I have the Immortal Force, which is essentially the same as the Pro it would appear. I, and many others, are very happy with our carbon bikes from BikesDirect.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Care to eloborate? .....



No I would not.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Helpful as always. Thanks for playing...:mad2:


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Helpful as always. Thanks for playing...:mad2:



Your Welcome!


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Helpful as always. Thanks for playing...:mad2:


Sonex...I have found in my time on this forum that there are 3-4 "usual suspects" (as I call them) who come in here just to get joy out of bashing BD. Why? I dont know....perhaps bad choices in life, a bad childhood, or maybe just a general disdain for Mike and BD...but they dont have BD bikes that I know of, probably never will own one because they dislike them so much, and yet they continue to visit this area to bash...must be a very lonely life to have nothing better to do than that. At any rate, if you look at their "history of posts" they generally have a negative tone and that is just who they are, so really not worth getting upset over...I learned the hard way with my first post and review of my bike...I almost quit the forum because of these posters, but decided it would be better if I stayed to try to give positive reinforcement to potential BD consumers about my experience which was very good overall...and hopefully that way I can sway people from quitting the forum and perhaps from missing out on biking altogether. I am assuming most BD customers are in a similar situation I was...they want a good bike to start out on and want good components, but they dont have 3k to spend on one. In my humble opinion, this forum should be about getting more people into biking and cheering the consumers on, no matter what bike they choose to purchase. There are enough negative influences in the sport today without adding to that with running people out of the forum with a bad taste in their mouth. Perhaps someday these guys will play nice...doubtful, but I am hopeful...until then, I just try to reply with something that is helpful to the OP, let the "usual suspect" know I acknowledge them and tell them to have a good day...and that is really all one can do...and if all us BD owners keep posting "positive" posts, perhaps one day the "usual suspects" will give up on bringing down the EVIL EVIL Bikes Direct empire...:devil: LOL. Hope you are having a good one! Chris

P.S. To the OP...sorry for hijacking your thread...but thought it was important for you to know as well that most everyone in here enjoys their bike from BD, but there will be a couple of people who will try to sway you from it. Hopefully you are still around and are still considering biking!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris, thanks, but I know already. That's why I keep poking him. I like to acknowledge lifelover whenever he posts because I know it makes him feel good. He enjoys getting the attention, so like a needy dog, I make sure to pet him and give him what he needs.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Chris, thanks, but I know already. That's why I keep poking him. I like to acknowledge lifelover whenever he posts because I know it makes him feel good. He enjoys getting the attention, so like a needy dog, I make sure to pet him and give him what he needs.


lol


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a twenty year rider/racer, current bike is a Felt F2. Last year, I recommend the Immortal Ice to my brother-in-law, based on its specs and cost versus his needs. I assembled it in twenty minutes and was impressed by the +16 lb. bike with Ultegra SL. He's enjoyed every aspect of the bike with no concerns regarding its quality or performance.

So, when my office mate was expressing an interest in getting into cycling, and since he was not interested in a marquee name-brand, I suggest bikesdirect as a low-cost, no-prestige alternative. This week he purchased the Motebecane Century Pro. Had it delivered to our office. Again, a very quick assembly (slapped on the bars, front brakes, seat post, and front wheel), and the thing was ready to go. 

After a quick spin, I realized the low-end limit screw needed a quick adjustment to get a smooth transition into the third chain-ring... which took five seconds... and then it ran extremely well. Felt tight, sturdy, and responsive. Not a bike that I would have chosen for myself, but it looks, feels, and rides like a quality machine (which it is). 

This is my second positive experience with bikesdirect.com products. Given the heat often heaped on this company in these forums, they deserve the positive affirmation of their product by someone who has now received, assembled, and ridden two of their bikes. 

Sure, the seat, tires, and wheels are medium grade, but these bikes are fine products, hundreds of dollars less than the retail equivalent (... and for some, this price break is the difference between riding a quality rig and a Wal-Mart special).


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

jammer6080

Try to ignore the opinions of anyone who just tells you no without justifying their reasons why.
When I first came to this forum I ran across two opposing forces regarding BD, and after a while I discovered this simple fact. Those who just say no or try to redirect you from looking at a bike of interest are more often than not just rumor mongers. Ask them if they've ever purchased or owned a bike from BD before even considering their opinion as valid. I can assure you that very few if any of them have ever purchased a BD bike. The bikes sold by BD really do use good parts including the frames which are made in the same factories as many of the popular brands such a Trek. The quality of a bike is determined by the sum of its parts and nothing more. The majority of us who've purchased from BD all did it for the same reason. Better parts for less money.

To those who come here just to spoil a persons view of something. If you have direct experience then relay it and stick to the facts. Loose opinions based on hearsay picked up on the net is worthless. 

"Seeing something once is better than hearing about it a thousand times." Lao Tzu


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a usefull post. Tell us why.


----------

